# Low Level Bomber Flypasts



## PipsPriller (May 28, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes.

In the movie 'Dambusters', there are several shots of Lancasters flying very low over lakes and countryside. Same for the B-17 in the movie 'War Lover', that incredible beat-up of the airfield.

Are there any movies/films that show similar of Halifax, B-24, Mitchell, B-29 etc?


----------



## R988 (May 29, 2006)

Catch 22 had B-25s, I don't think they did any really low flying or even much flying at all from memory, I haven't seen it for years. I think Mosquito Squadron might have had low flying mossies, but again it's been even longer since I saw that, over 12 years ago!


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2006)

I think "The Ruptured Duck" had some low level flying scenes with B25's.


----------

